# VIP722 Remote Learn from other Remote



## petersra (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a VIP722 and am trying to get the "Learn from other remote" function to work as outlined on pages 80-81 of the manual. 

I am trying to program one of the four horizontal buttons on the remote (above the Dish on Demand button)

First, I set up the device code for the DVD mode button. Then I use the Recall and Record buttons to learn my other remote's code. 

When complete, I do get a button to work for the other remote. However, the original device code is lost for the DVD button.

Rob


----------



## hawker152 (Jul 6, 2006)

you cant have a default remote code saved and a learned IR command on a mode button at the same time unfortunately my man


----------



## petersra (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, you did not read my post very well. I was not trying to have two commands on the same mode button. 

The whole idea here is to allow a VIP722 remote to lean functions from -- say a DVD remove, where the VIP722 does not have -- for example "Tray open". So, you program the DVD mode button and then get the VIP722 to learn the Tray open code and tie that to some "other non mode" button on the remote. 

Turns out that someone else noted the problem and the solution: The four horizontal function keys can not be reprogrammed since their main mode buttons in themselves. So, if you use some other button it works correcty. 

"you cant have a default remote code saved and a learned IR command on a mode button at the same time unfortunately my man.."


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

petersra said:


> Well, you did not read my post very well. ...


I think that can be said about a lot of us. :grin:


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

petersra said:


> I have a VIP722 and am trying to get the "Learn from other remote" function to work as outlined on pages 80-81 of the manual.
> 
> I am trying to program one of the four horizontal buttons on the remote (above the Dish on Demand button)
> 
> ...


I found that you must set the device code AND learn the new button all in one session, if not it will erase the device code when you go back in to add a button.


----------



## petersra (Dec 13, 2009)

Leon,

So you press the mode button, key in the 3 character code, hit # and then recall, record, ......?

Rob


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

question.i have a 722. I looked in the manual to learn how to program the remote with my ROKU stuff. But it refers to a window on the side of the remote that does not exist.

I assumed that meant my remote isn't capable of learning. is that correct? I wonder whyt the online manual shows it but i don't have it.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have a 722 or 722k? You need a 20.0 or 21.0 or something newer remote. Those were delivered with the 722k. If you have the standard 722 and its remotes you don't have a learning remote.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

petersra said:


> Leon,
> 
> So you press the mode button, key in the 3 character code, hit # and then recall, record, ......?
> 
> Rob


Rob, after you've found a code that works for the device, you then program that code in. now press and release "recall" and then press and hold RECORD for 3 seconds. you can now "learn" by first pressing the button on the DISH remote you wnat to "teach" and then press and hold the button on the original remote you want to "Learn". when you've learned all you want, press any mode button on the DISH control and it will save your work. Good luck.

Here's a link that might help. Look at step 4 on page 9. ( I'm assuming you mean 722k)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/download...ote_User_Guide/RemoteControlModel21Manual.pdf


----------



## petersra (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Leon,

The sequence you describe does not work for my 722K remote. Here are the steps I have tried.

1. Press and hold AUX mode key till all mode buttons are lit.
2. key in 2 640 
3. press #
4. press recall
5. press and hold RECORD for 3 seconds

At this point, the AUX mode button should light up -- but it does not. I have tried not doing #3 above and same situation. 

Rob


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

petersra said:


> Thanks Leon,
> 
> The sequence you describe does not work for my 722K remote. Here are the steps I have tried.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your doing it right, Rob, using that proceedure works for me so you may have a defective control. I use the AUX to control a Philips Streamium network music player NP2500 since my Samsung DVD is also the Home Theater Audio system and all of it programmed fine and works perfectly. I have programmed a 20.0 as well as the 21.0.


----------

